# My mouse won't work



## aroldgre (Jan 5, 2012)

Hi Geniuses,

I have decided to give FreeBSD a try; however, my mouse I can't get my mouse to work. I installed in VirtualBox and my host is windows 7 Ultimate. My VirtualBox version is 4.1.8 r... I am using a Microsoft wireless mouse. I am pretty sure I did something wrong. Can anyone please give me some suggestions?

I always value your efforts,
aroldgre


----------



## SirDice (Jan 5, 2012)

Add to /etc/rc.conf:

```
moused_enable="YES"
```

Then 
`# service moused start`
Or simply reboot.

The type of mouse (PS/2, USB) is not relevant in your case. It will get 'virtualized' and will be presented to the guest OS as a PS/2 mouse.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 5, 2012)

If you're running a text console, SirDice's method will work.

If you're running X, typically dbus and hal need to be enabled and running:
/etc/rc.conf

```
dbus_enable="YES"
hald_enable="YES"
```
`# service dbus start`
`# service hald start`

See http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/x-config.html.


----------



## Dru (Jan 5, 2012)

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=18403

http://wiki.freebsd.org/VirtualBox

/etc/xorg.conf

```
Section "InputDevice"
        Identifier "Mouse0"
        Driver "vboxmouse"
EndSection
```

?


----------

